# Peugeot Partner Combi rear wheel bending inwards



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Father in law's car/mpv/van thingy has the left rear wheel bending inwards the top.

he's been told he would need a new rear axle  refurbed one is £400 scrapyard find is £150!!

I've been told it could be a Stub Axle thats needing replaced.

Has anyone any idea roughly what it could be?? 

he uses it for his business so cant spend days on end in the garage for them to poke about for it.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

it will be the bearing on the axle, they are a weird all in 1 setup, I had a old 405 estate that did this.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Refurbished-rear-axle-fit-Peugeot-Partner-Multispace-MPV-/120908585709?pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item1c26b69aed#ht_500wt_922

the imagine should help explain


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

I would be inclined to agree with DS above. the axle on the 206/partner has 2 sets of bearings on it. rather than try and explain it, have a look through these, and you will probably get the gist of whats worn on your FIL's (basically the top bearings that mount onto the axle "beam" wil be shot, and the stub end of the "beam" itself, will likely be worn:

(you could basically skip to part 2, about 5m 40 in, to see the bits in question (and then see him chapping his bearings out :thumb


----------

